# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دانشجویان کاردانی رشته های فنی . و رتبه بندی رشته های مهندسی . هرکی اطلاعاتی داره بگه

## mahyar70

سلام دوستان . 
آقا من دو هفته پیش منتظر کنکور سراسری بری کاردانی به کارشناسی بودیم . که یکی به من گفت فنی خوندیم 18-28 بهمن ثبت نامش شروع میشه . 
خلاصه ثبت نام کردم ولی توی دانشگاه به من گفتن این کنکور برای رشته های هست که پیش دانشگاهی دارن نه رشته های فنی ..  :Yahoo (68): 
خلاصه امروز حسابی مثل خر موندم تو گل . یکی میگه درست ثبت نام کردی یکی میگه نه . 
از این ور هم که چپ و راست نظام آموزشی رو دست کاری میکنند آدم رو حسابی گیج میکنند . 

من دیپلمم رو سال 87 گرفتم . همون سال هم رفتم دانشگاه . تا سال 88 بنا به دلایلی از تحصیل انصراف دادم . سال 90-92 سرباز بودم . و بعد همین 93 بود رفتم دانشگاه این ترم ترمه آخرمه . خلاصه دستم به دامنتون به قدر کافی دور خودم دویدم . 
بالاخره من درست ثبت نام کردم یا نه ؟ یکی منو روشن کنه . 
راستی  دوستان برای رتبه های رشته های مختلف کنکور من یک لینکی میخوام که بهم بگه مثلا" برای کسی که میخواد مکانیک جامدات بخونه باید رتبش حداقل چند باشه . 
ممنون از توجهتون .

*******یک سوال دیگه . منباع کنکوری برای ما هایی که دانشجوی کاردانی هستیم همون منباع رشته خودمون هست یا این که باید چیزایه دیگه ای بخونیم* ؟ *****

----------

